# ausable pier



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

is the mouth of the river open thinking about soaking some spawn


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Should be was last weekend

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

It's open, I just left there. The south pier is about half iced over. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Saw a guy pull a limit of the south pier earlier.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

That he did all males. I was over there and watched him take three fish back to back. What ever he was doing he was doing it right. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes he was I couldn't buy a bite

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## destroyer353 (Mar 15, 2012)

Would any one like to share when most of the walleye show up around the pier? I have never fished off the pier before and this ice fishing season has not been good to me for them eyes. I have swung flies up river for steelies with success but would like to put a few more eyes in the freezer before I swith to chrome chasing.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Is the ramp clear to launch?


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

It was yesterday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone know how deep the channel is in between the peers? Last week was my first try at the ausable.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

7-8' , last year. It fills in with sand being carried down stream by the current. You can see the discoloration of the water as it mixes with lake water. The plume changes direction due to wind direction. The end of the north pier usually has deeper water.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Im going to be headed up there possibly one day this weekend , My friend was there 2 weekends in a row , not a lot of fish being reeled in as of late aye.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks hemlock. I might be there Friday if the weather cooperates.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

16'-20' deep on the north side. Current was fast last week. I will probably go again one day next week after work. There's usually less people fishing during the week. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Got to used fire brined shiners off the pier i hear there killing them off the west side piers like that i am going to give them a whirl this weekend

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

seen steelie landed in the 5 minutes i was there


----------

